# Gilda's Monarchs



## Heather (Sep 12, 2015)

Gilda just posted a cool video on FB and we wanted to share it here. She just got to see one of our Monarch caterpillars change into a chrysalis....Most people do not realize the caterpillar is the chrysalis..it does not weave or make it ,but splits it's skin to reveal the chrysalis inside. Enjoy!


----------



## Gilda (Sep 12, 2015)

Thanks Heather for sharing my video !


----------



## Justin (Sep 12, 2015)

amazing.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 12, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 13, 2015)

Very cool. Thanks! Such a mighty struggle.


----------

